# Bearded Dragon Morphs



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi, could some one explain what these terms mean please... Hypo, Leucistic, Het, Pastel and what does having clear nails mean? I'm asking about bearded dragons! Thanks!!

Anna.


----------



## Anna89 (Sep 18, 2008)

I have read the sticky know what Het means! anyone wanna help out with the others??


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Anna89 said:


> Hi, could some one explain what these terms mean please... Hypo, Leucistic, Het, Pastel and what does having clear nails mean? I'm asking about bearded dragons! Thanks!!
> 
> Anna.


Hypo is short for Hypomelanistic, which means "reduced melanin" basically, reduced black pigment. This causes them to have clear nails and a much lighter body colour, often colours show up more on these ones too.
It is a recessive gene, so a hypo bred to a normal with give you those 'het' babies.

Pastels are Hypos with nice pastely colours, peaches/yellows/oranges.

Leucistic is a white animal with dark eyes, generally used for very pale Beardies. Sometimes they're Hypo too, sometimes not.

Hypo is a 'proper' gene thing, most other things with beardies (red/yellow/pastel/leusictic) are bred-for traits, so appear differantly in all Beardies - some better than others.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

These are a few pictures of my Hypo Leucistic bearded dragons from Denmark, they are quite a bit bigger now but i haven't got around to taking pics,

They are hypomelanistic with clear nails and are meant to have reduced patterning and were meant to be all white and their patterning/colour is changing every time they shed


----------

